# BATMAN



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

Batman is our new logging horse, he's a percheron cross, 5 yrs old
slide show
http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c173/ ... 1a8106.pbw
short video
http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c173/ ... 0_5216.flv


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

He is beautiful.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome boy!! How old is he?

I like seeing the "big" horses...amazing how massive they can be!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice....... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Is he forsale? because if he is not I will move this to the right forum


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

lol stacey sorry I didnt notice I put it in the for sale section, sorry 

NO he isnt for sale

opps sorry


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Fine fella you've got there. :thumb: on the video.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, nice horse!! :horse:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice big guy. Seem easy to work with.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Handsome, reminds me of my big girl Abby, She is half percheron too.

I think it is wonderful that you log with horses too, so much better for the environment!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beautiful man!!!!!!!! :drool:  :drool:  Can you please UPS him here!


----------

